# Nexnet schaltet die Inkasso ein



## Tinka (11 Februar 2003)

[/quote]

...

SAF-Servicegesellschaft für automatisierten Forderungseinzug mbH

~

Vom Präsidenten des Landgerichts Heidelberg zum Inkasso zugelassen

SAF mbH . Postfach 105120.69041 Heidelberg

Frau Martina Semeraro

347842.04.0.0

Te1.: 06221- 13591 34784204 Fax: 06221- 90 50 15

10.02.2003

SU-NR. (Bitte stets angeben) 347842.04.0.0

Forderungssache nexnet GmbH

Buchungskontonummer: 4764610511

Sehr geehrte Frau Semeraro,

die Firma nexnet GmbH hat uns mit dem Einzug der nachstehenden Forderung gegen Sie beauftragt, die Sie trotz deren Mahnung bisher noch nicht beglichen haben. Die Forderung beruht auf Verbindungen, die in Ihrer Telekom-Rechnung unter der Rubrik "Beträge anderer Anbieter" aufgeführt waren. Die genauen Daten entnehmen sie bitte den Mahnungen der nexnet GmbH.
Die nunmehr offenstehende Forderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Hauptforderung Auslagen Verzugszinsen Kosten bisheriger Inkassokosten

Ermittlungen

EUR EUR EUR EUR EUR

Hauptforderung  59,02 Euro

Verzugszinsen  1,15 Euro

Inkassokosten  14,50 Euro

------------

Gesamtbetrag

74,67 EUR

------------
------------

zuzüglich weiter anfallender Zinsen.
wir fordern Sie hiermit auf, den offenstehenden Betrag bis spätestens 25.02.2003 zu bezahlen.
Die Zahlung ist unter Angabe der oben genannten SU-Nummer auf das unten benannte Konto zu leisten. Sollte es Ihnen aus finanziellen Gründen nicht möglich sein, die Forderung auf einmal auszugleichen, erklären wir uns mit monatlichen Ratenzahlungen in Höhe von mindestens EUR 15,00 ab oben genanntem Termin einverstanden.

Bitte bedenken Sie, dass zwangsläufig das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren gegen Sie eingeleitet wird, falls keine Zahlung erfolgt.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Anlage: Zahlkarte

~~~

Mitglied im Bundesverband Deutscher InkassoUnternehmen e.V.

Sprechzeiten für telefonische Auskünfte.
Mo.-Do. 8.00-17.00 Uhr Fr. 8.00-15.30 Uhr

Bankverbindung:
Sparkasse Rhein Neckar Nord BLZ 670 50505, Konto 33 545 991 Schuldnerdaten werden gespeichert (õ 33 Abs. 1 BDSG)

Geschäftsführer:
Peter Bürker, Hans Papouschek Amtsgericht Heidelberg HRB 5528 USt-IdNr.: DE180197211

SAF-Servicegesellschaft für automatisierten Forderungseinzug mbH Czernyring 22/12 69115 Heidelberg 


> Tja ich glaube nun wird es ernst.Jetzt mal meine Frage an Euch.Hat schon einer von Euch Forderungen eines Inkassobüros bekommen?
> Im Moment bin ich am Überlegen,ob ich nicht von mir aus die Nexnet verklage,denn sonst könnte das alles noch teurer für mich werden.Denn am Ende könnte es passieren,daß ich hinterher noch die Gerichtskosten tragen muss.


[/code]


----------



## sed (11 Februar 2003)

Hallo tinka,
denselben brief habe ich auch bekommen.
Ich werde morgen zur rechtshilfe oder wie das heisst der uni gehn..als student ist das alles umsonst, zum glück!
Bin auf dem rechner meiner mitwohnerin auch fündig geworden, dialer(active2.exe) und index.dat, plus installationsdateien, und alle schreiben, auszüge hier aus dem forum nehme ich mit. 
Mich kotzt dieser verein echt an.
Gruß
*sed


----------

